# Part-time job advice



## Ramin2 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi guys!

I have been working as a Network Security Engineer for a long time but now I am studying Master of Cybersecurity here in Melbourne. Due to the student visa restriction I only can work 20 hours a week. I need an advice to find a job.

My first choice is to find a job as Network Security Engineer, but my student visa is a deal-breaker, because this job needs a full-time person and has a lot of responsibility.

My second choice is to find a computer related job such as Help Desk, but it needs me to weaken my resume in order to be not desperate overqualified person, which is not my favourite because I don’t like to pretend to be someone who I am not or say lie.

The last resort is to find a none-related job, which I don’t have any experience, just to earn a little money.

Could anyone explain which one best suite me in the moment?
Thank you


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ramin2 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have been working as a Network Security Engineer for a long time but now I am studying Master of Cybersecurity here in Melbourne. Due to the student visa restriction I only can work 20 hours a week. I need an advice to find a job.
> 
> ...


First option is probably the best for long term & easier to get than the second option.... as it is usually harder to find a lower level job due to more competition.

Last option is ok for a short period of time (just to earn little money)... But in the meantime focus on the first option.


----------

